# Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer



## frEnzy (13. April 2010)

*Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Auf Stern.de gibt es momentan eine herrliche Reihe, die sich "Geißeln der Talkshows" nennt und sich mit den besonders penetrant nervigen Talkshowgästen befasst, die immer und immer wieder eingeladen werden, so bald ihr "Steckenpferd" mal wieder zum Thema wird.

Diesmal ist es der unter Gamern allzeit beliebte Christian Pfeiffer (Pfeiffer mit 3 "f"  ) Der ehemlaige Justizminister von Niedersachsen und der momentane Leiter des kriminologischen Forschungsinstituts Niedersachsen wird in dem Artikel angenehm syffisant durch den Kakao gezogen. Nein halt, es wird endlich mal die Wahrheit über ihn gesagt! Leider wird diese Wahrheit beim nächsten Amoklauf garantiert wieder vergessen oder einfach übergangen werden... Trotzdem ist es sehr lesenswert ^^

Quelle: "Geißeln der Talkshows": Christian Pfeiffer: Quartals-Talker mit Töpfchen-Theorie - Kultur | STERN.DE


----------



## Phobos001 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



> Was Talkshowmacher am meisten fürchten, - die plötzliche Stille, in der keinem mehr was einfällt -, ist mit Pfeiffer an Bord unmöglich.






> 1999 hatte er für die relativ hohe Zahl ausländerfeindlicher Gewalttaten in Ostdeutschland die autoritäre Erziehung in den DDR-Kindergärten mit verantwortlich gemacht, wo die Kleinen sogar gemeinsam aufs Töpfchen hätten gehen müssen.





Herrlich, danke für diesen Hinweis. Habe vorhin herzlich gelacht


----------



## doghma (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



> Dass Fernsehkonsum die Kids dumm und gewalttätig mache, gehört zu Pfeiffers Grundannahmen



Ich bin zwar kein Kid mehr, dennoch verspüre ich manchmal den Drang etwas dummes zu tun.....die Glotze mit Gewalt auf die Strase zu befördern...


----------



## Wopkal (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

tja der mann wird aber immer wieder etwas zu sagen, haben und es werden ihn auch genug leute zu hören und seine bücher/aufsätze/thesen lesen. er ist nun mal der bekannteste und in der wissenschaft auch anerkannteste deutsche kriminologe. bei uns an der uni sehr bekannt und heiß diskutiert.


----------



## fuddles (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Der Stern, so kritisch? Lange keinen so guten Artikel mehr von denen gelesen.


----------



## frEnzy (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Berühmt oder nicht: Was er von sich gibt ist gefährlich! Er schärt vieles über einen Kamm, packt alles immer schön in Schubladen und stützt sich dabei auf (mindestens) sehr fragliche Daten/Thesen/Vermutungen. Dass seine Äußerungen so sellten hinterfragt werden, ist das eigentliche Problem. Er behauptet halt gerne, dass er (und nur er) Recht hat, mit allem was er behauptet. Leider ist es nicht so einfach, wie Herr "Ich denke gern schwarz-weiß" Pfeiffer es gerne hätte. Seine simplen Erklärungsversuche für komplexe Themen sind was für Stammtische und halten wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen i.d.R. nicht stand. Er ist halt auch nur ein geldgeiler Machtmensch, der sein Institut mit Aufträgen versorgen muss.


----------



## Wopkal (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Kann dem generell zu stimmen. Ich denke außerdem das jeder in der Pflicht steht seine erworbenen Kenntnisse zu belegen. Also lese ich etwas, sollte ich schauen ob ich nicht irgendwo etwas gegenteiliges finde. Demnach kann ja jeder für sich selbst überlegen wie glaubhaft solche Menschen sind.


----------



## schneiderbernd (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

..nun dieser Mensch ist doch das beste Beispiel dafür wie verdummt die Erwachsenenwelt ist...ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft die CDU/CSU Wähler....die größten Verbrecher....200 Millarden zur Bankenrettung und tausende Kinder müssen hungern...wir führen Krieg für die Amis und so ein Idiot regt sich über Killerspiele auf...lustig!!!..aber dieses Land ist eh schon verloren!!...zumindest solange solche Vollidioten mit ihren Phrasen erhört werden!

Hier was schönes vom Hans:YouTube - Hans Söllner - Überoi is Kriag
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ygbcfWcxKk&feature=related


----------



## Waldfee4890 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ..nun dieser Mensch ist doch das beste Beispiel dafür wie verdummt die Erwachsenenwelt ist...ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft die CDU/CSU Wähler....die größten Verbrecher....200 Millarden zur Bankenrettung und tausende Kinder müssen hungern...wir führen Krieg für die Amis und so ein Idiot regt sich über Killerspiele auf...lustig!!!..aber dieses Land ist eh schon verloren!!...zumindest solange solche Vollidioten mit ihren Phrasen erhört werden!
> 
> Ich bin zwar auch schon 34, aber da muß ich dir voll zustimmen.


----------



## Freestyler808 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

wegen so einem Müll braucht man keine News machen


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Wow seit wann schreibt der Stern den solche kritischen Artikel ? 

Zum Artikel : 

Köstlich. Lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Entspricht aber leider der Wahrheit und dem Meinungsbild viele Erwachsener (und vor allem der Führungspersönlichkeiten) in Deutschland. 

Heute geht es doch nur um Stammtischparolen, große Überschriften. Wirklich selber nachdenken mag niemand mehr. Das sollen doch bitte die Medien übernehmen. 

[...]Dann spielt er das immergleiche Lied vom Tod, der aus der Playstation kommt.[...] 

Klasse


----------



## shila92 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



> Dass Fernsehen dumm macht, scheint dagegen evident. Man merkt es an jenem leeren Gefühl im Kopf, wenn man nach einem Amoklauf eine Talkshow gesehen hat, in der mal wieder Christian Pfeiffer saß.


Köstlich.  

Aber es ist leider immer wieder so: Irgendjemand stößt eine Diskussion über etwas an, von dem er keine Ahnung hat und die anderen Dummen glauben es. Ein Teufelskreis...

Ich muss dabei immer wieder an das hier denken: 90% der Amokläufer aßen vor ihrer Tat Brot. Verbietet Brot! ()


----------



## locojens (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Mist ich habe scheinbar etwas verpasst, ich muß ausländerfeindlich werden ... da ich auch in einem Kindergarten der DDR war ... !
(1999 hatte er für die relativ hohe Zahl ausländerfeindlicher Gewalttaten in Ostdeutschland die autoritäre Erziehung in den DDR-Kindergärten mit verantwortlich gemacht, wo die Kleinen sogar gemeinsam aufs Töpfchen hätten gehen müssen.)
Also muß ich mich jetzt von meiner Frau scheiden lassen weil sie eine Ausländerin ist? Nur weil ich um Zonen-KiGa war ... ok das überzeugt mich jetzt: "Deutschland den DUMMEN, halbwegs denkende Menschen raus!"  .



Ja im Fernseher wird nur die absolute Wahrheit zelebriert alles ander ist Lüge siehe DSDS, TopModel  das ist alles wahr -------- alles andere ist gelogen LOL. Siehe ... nein ich spreche jetzt lieber nicht über Katyn ...!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Hab das mir mal durch gelesen Herrlich ich kann vor lachen nicht mehr..^^


----------



## Morpheus1822 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Sehr schöner Artikel, hab gut gelacht


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Ach wer es noch nicht gesehen hat der Herr Töpfchen-Theorie zu "killerSpiele"

Part 1:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4nuE0bahXg

Part 2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iX3bjxw-xv0


----------



## Jack ONeill (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Ich find das Video schon lustig, was hat der eigentlich immer mit seinem "sehr brutal"


----------



## Mufflon (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

also bitte. 
Schlechte Noten bei Gewaltspielen?
Ich hab mein Abitur (2,1) und spiel nicht nur Spiele wie Sendung mit der Maus.
Vielleicht hat er Recht mit der These das es abstumpft, siehe wie viele bei SAW oder anderen Filmen sagen ach ist doch nicht schlimm, während andere sagen die vielleicht nicht solche Szenen öfter sehen, igitt ist das schlimm bzw sollte Verboten werden.
Aber schlechtere Noten ist für mich nicht ausreichend belegt


----------



## shila92 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Seh ich auch so Mufflon.  Er hat zwar Recht, dass Video-Spiele Zeit beanspruchen aber die Belegungen sind zum Teil echt aus der Luft gegriffen. (... und andere Hobbys brauchen auch Zeit.)


----------



## MG42 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Tolles Interview, dass die älteren,konservativen {naiven (in dieser Beziehung)} Menschen sich um den Finger wickeln lassen und sich schon dann von vorneherein eine negative Meinung machen.
...


----------



## Verminaard (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Danke fuer den Link, war interessant zu lesen, vor allem die Kommentare *g*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ..nun dieser Mensch ist doch das beste Beispiel dafür wie verdummt die Erwachsenenwelt ist...ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft die CDU/CSU Wähler....die größten Verbrecher....200 Millarden zur Bankenrettung und tausende Kinder müssen hungern...wir führen Krieg für die Amis und so ein Idiot regt sich über Killerspiele auf...lustig!!!..aber dieses Land ist eh schon verloren!!...zumindest solange solche Vollidioten mit ihren Phrasen erhört werden!
> 
> Hier was schönes vom Hans:YouTube - Hans Söllner - Überoi is Kriag
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ygbcfWcxKk&feature=related



/sign

wusste nicht das man heutzutage noch Hans Soellner kennt


----------



## Birdy84 (13. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



schneiderbernd schrieb:


> ..nun dieser Mensch ist doch das beste Beispiel dafür wie verdummt die Erwachsenenwelt ist...ein Spiegel unserer Gesellschaft die CDU/CSU Wähler....die größten Verbrecher....200 Millarden zur Bankenrettung und tausende Kinder müssen hungern...


Vorsicht mit solchen Aussagen. Das Bankensystem ist nun mal die Stütze unserer Wirtschaft und damit unseres Landes. Das Geld sollte allerdings auch wieder zurück gefordert werden.

@Topic: Der Artikel ist ganz gut, allerdings hätte er ruhig etwas seriöser sein dürfen, damit er glaubwürdiger wäre.


----------



## Timelezz (14. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Einfach nur köstlich


----------



## frequence (14. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Es scheint als hätte ein Praktikant einen Artikel reingeschmuggelt.....so etwas kennt man vom Stern garnicht obwohl es dich schon etwas überspitzt ist dafür das es neutral sein soll.
Ändert aber auch nichts an der Tatsache das zu viele "Experten" ihren Senf zu allem geben und wegen jedem Müll auch noch um ihr Meinung gefragt werden. Schimmer noch als das ist der Copy&Paste Journalismus der immer beliebter wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



Birdy84 schrieb:


> ... Das Bankensystem ist nun mal die Stütze unserer Wirtschaft und damit unseres Landes...


Da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden.
Das Bankensystem bildet zusammen mit der Wirtschaftsführung und der Staatsführung ein Konglomerat (die Gesellschaftsform), daß sich Kapitalismus nennt.

Dessen oberstes Ziel ist der Maximalprofit.
Von Rückzahlung steht beim Maximalprofit NICHTS.

Der Mensch bildet, wie so schön in der Wirtschaftstheorie gesagt, die human resources, also den Arbeitskraftgeber.
Der Unternehmer, Staat und die Banken sind der Mehrwertnehmer.

Den lassen sie dann in gezielter Dosierung dem Arbeitskraftgeber so zukommen, daß er nicht rebelliert und Zeter und Mordio schreit.

Der Rest geht an obere drei gesellschaftsbildenden Wohltäter.


----------



## schneiderbernd (15. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Da hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden.
> Das Bankensystem bildet zusammen mit der Wirtschaftsführung und der Staatsführung ein Konglomerat (die Gesellschaftsform), daß sich Kapitalismus nennt.
> 
> Dessen oberstes Ziel ist der Maximalprofit.
> ...


bestens erklärt...und ...dieses System gehört gestürzt...Babylon soll brennen muahh


----------



## Gunny Hartman (19. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Die Pfeiffe Christian Pfeiffer ist tatsächlich einer der penetrantesten Talkshowgäste die es überhaupt gibt. Jedes mal wenn es um Amokläufe geht, wird er eingeladen, um den Zuschauern doch bitte weis zu machen, dass Computerspiele schuld an Amokläufen sind. Weshalb vor allem ARD und ZDF nicht endlich kapieren, dass dieser Hetzer nur seine persönliche These, welche auf einer rein persönlichen Abneigung gegenüber Computerspielen beruht, verbreiten will. Da kann man nur sagen, dass selbst Bildung nicht vor Dummheit schützt. 

Wenn es eine Top 10 der nervigsten Talkshowgäste gibt, erreicht Pfeiffer sicher Platz 1, zumindest aus der Sicht eines Gamers.

Der Artikel ist zwar sehr polemisch, aber er trifft die Wahrheit über diesen Pfeiffer wie die Faust aufs Auge. 
Immer das gleiche Gerede. Immer die selben hohlen Phrasen. Immer die selben Themen. Ein Mann der sich als Experte für etwas darstellt, von dem er null Ahnung hat. Ein Mann der behauptet, Spiele seien schuld an Amokläufen, Rechtsextremismus und Jugendgewalt, obwohl er nicht mehr als ein paar Namen von sogenannten "Killerspielen" kennt, wozu auch noch das höchst populäre und weithin bekannte Counter Strike gehört, dessen Name jedes  jährige Kind kennt. 
An Dummschwätzerei kaum zu überbieten, wird er immer und immer wieder in Talkshows eingeladen, als wären die Zuschauer dumm und Ihre Hirne durchsiebt. 
An Naivität kaum zu toppen, glaubt er einer Mutter, die behauptet, Ihr Kind wäre vor den Augen von 200 Zeugen im Freibad ertränkt worden. Im Nachhinein, nach dem die Story ordentlich breitgetreten wurde, stellt sich heraus, dass die Mutter Ihre Aufsichtspflicht verletzt hatte und das Ganze ein Unfall war. 

Bei all diesen Dingen darf ernstahft an der Intelligenz des Prof. Christian Pfeiffer gezweifelt werden. 
Ich hoffe, dass der Tag kommt, an dem dieser Dummschwätzer nie mehr eine Talkshow betreten darf!


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

@Gunny: Ich muss dir, wie so oft, recht geben.

Aber ich habe das Gefühl, er sagt das, was die Leute hören wollen. Sie wollen die Problematik nicht bei sich oder möglichen anderen Faktoren suchen, denn das wäre nicht einfach.
Erst wenn unsere Gesellschaft aufhört, in einfachen Rahmen zu denken, werden solche Gestalten von der Bildfläche verschwinden, so ist meine Überzeugung zu der Sache.
Dass seine Argumentation dem eines Fünfjährigen ähnelt, der eine Vase runtergeschmissen hat und dies nicht zugeben will, ist meiner Ansicht nach nur ein weiteres Zeichen dafür, dass er den Scheiß, den er propagiert, selbst nicht mal kapiert.


----------



## Rotax (25. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

gulli.com - news - Gewalttätige Videospiele fördern geistige Flexibilität


----------



## Birdy84 (25. April 2010)

*AW: Stern's "Geißeln der Talkshows" Diesmal: Christian Pfeiffer*

Das zeigt doch alles, dass es eben nicht nur 0 oder 1 gibt.


----------

